# Libby Gets 2-1/2 Years in PMITA Federal Prison + $250k + 2 Years Probation



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Libby Gets 2-1/2 Years in PMITA Federal Prison + $250k + 2 Years Probation *

(news.yahoo.com)
It's not clear if Libby will remain free pending appeal. "It is respectfully my hope that the court will consider, along with the jury verdict, my whole life," Libby said in brief remarks to the judge.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This whole Plame thing was bull hockey from the get-go. I don't know about you guys, but I can't recall every conversation I've had in the last four years and I'm sure Scooter talks with a lot more people than I do. No crime was committed, Fitzgerald knew who the leaker was and now a guy who has faithfully served our country is going to jail because he couldn't remember every conversation he had. Nice. I glad those democrat a$$holes weren't on my jury. What a bunch of BS.:twisted:

</IMG>


----------

